# Beech Question???



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey all. 
Sorry to have more questions than answers, lately...
But what is a good use of Beech? I know Daren appreciates it (along with other folks), but what's it good for? All the research that I've found says that it's great for the base section of furniture (like poplar) and pallets. 
We've lost a giant beech (along with a few other species) this summer, and are wondering what to do with it. The white and red oak (and cherry) are obviously hot commodities ($1-2 grand a tree...(but we kept a lot for me)). 

I'd like to try to make something out of the Beech but I don't have any experience with it. The guy's who are buying the oak say the Beech is worthless (obviously not for me). So I'm gonna take it... but what to do with it?

Here's a previous pic I posted of a standing Beech (very similar to the fallen one). Any advice would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cabinetry for one thing. It is a little "plain" looking, but makes for consistent pieces of large furniture/built ins just for that reason. Some woods have so much color/grain variation between boards it can be weird looking for the lack of a better term without heavy staining. 
It steam bends well. It has ray fleck when 1/4 sawn. It can be used for flooring.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Flooring you say? My favorite. Thanks for the advice, Daren. It's greatly appreciated.
I'll see if I can come up with a great way to show off this beaut.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

clarionflyer said:


> Flooring you say?


It is just a hair harder than red oak. If you like spalted wood do a google image search for spalted beech...you may want to find one that has laid on the ground awhile .


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

http://www.diadot.com/wood/beech_american.htm

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr83.pdf
(do a search for beech)

http://www.hardwoodinfo.com/species_guide/display_species.asp?species=beech

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/beech.htm

It also equals red oak in firewood heat output. (lbs./cord a.k.a. BTU's/cord)

You've got something there. What does the log look like? Firewood or lumber?

Beech has a combination of straight and interlocking grain. It is notoriously hard to dry straight. Saw thick and weigh it down with everything you got during the drying process.


----------



## goingenoan (May 24, 2008)

Isn't beech used for making work bench tops :huh:? Or am I thinking of another species, like birch. Heck I can't remember:blink:. Gotta tell you guys, I drool with envy everytime I read these forestry/milling threads. Out here in Nevada, we got nothin :furious:! Just some knotty pine, douglas/hem fir, and a lot of firewood species. You guys back east have this whole smorgasboard of hardwood species. I'd feel like a pig in mud just to have some of your scraps :yes:. Guess I'll just have to live vicariously by reading your posts :yes:! You all have a good weekend, I gotta go drink something. I am feeling a little parched after all this reading and drooling :tongue_smilie:. By the way Darren, that is one gorgeous table top you have in your living room!!! Your stash must be all over the radar screen with the locals. Love the pictures you post.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad someone else asked this question. I have a fairly sizable beech right at my fence line pushing the fence over. I've also got a decent sized split trunk elm I need to bring down due to proximity to the foundation of the house... Elm is pretty well documented. But Beech not so much...

Might be worth seeing if I can get some spalting going...


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

hah,
You guys crack me up. Goingenoan... I'll drink as much as I can... just for you, buddy.
And Dbhost, one thing I know for sure is that Elm is (by far) my favorite flooring. I swear I'll get some pics of our floor on my post as soon as I can. It is a stunning favorite around here. 
I plan on checking out the (fallen) beech as possible flooring for a little room in our Canadian cottage (lots left over). If it turns out well, I'll let you know.
Thanks again for the advice Daren.


----------

